# Steuerungsplattform Relais ?



## kle-ben (29. November 2004)

Hi, ich hab da jetzt einfach mal so 2 Begriffe in den Raum geworfen und hab nich so den
Plan ob das das ist was ich suche oder überhaupt brauch.
Ich will eine Lichterorgel selber machen, und hab 10 Latüchten die angesteuert werden müssen.
Gibt es da sowas wie eine Plattform über das ich das ganze dann steuern
oder am besten programmieren (basic & Co) kann? Das Ding sollte dann auf jeden Fall
unabhängig vom PC laufen können.

Danke schon mal. 

Gruß


----------



## Skinner (29. November 2004)

Sobald es unabhängig vom PC sein muss kannst dir einen Mikroprozessor ala 8051 besorgen und denn dann programmieren.


----------



## kle-ben (29. November 2004)

Erstmal Danke für die Info.
Also ich hab mal nach Mikroprozessoren gegoogled aber nichts gescheites gefunden.
Ich glaub das müsste auch einfacher gehen als mit einem Mikroprozessor.
Wir hatten in der Schule mal so eine Plattform mit ports und relais die über basic 
programmiert wurde. Ich weis jetzt nur nicht ob die eigenständig arbeiten konnte oder nicht.
Sowas such ich auf jeden fall.


----------



## Skinner (30. November 2004)

Sobald du ein Programm darauf laufen lassen willst musst du irgendwie das dort Speichern. Das wird teuer. So ein µP(microprozessor) kann schon 100€ kosten.

Vorschlag mach das ganze mit Tastern. Ist billiger und einfacher


----------



## kle-ben (30. November 2004)

100 € sind in der Tat etwas viel.
Was ist denn ein Taster?
Wie funktioniert der? 

Sorry aber ich hab auf dem Gebiet überhaupt kein Plan.
Gruß.


----------



## Skinner (1. Dezember 2004)

Du so gennante Gatter mit einem gewöhnlichen Schalter (Taster) schalten.

D.h. wenn du denn Taster 1 drückst dann leuchten Lampe 1 und 5, bei 2 die Lampen 4 und 9 etc


----------

